# Largest project ever (for me)



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello all. I created this project (I had the file made for me due to still learning how to use Aspire) for the American Embassy in Santo Domingo. My table is only 28" (X) by 24" (Y) so I had to tile it using 4 separate tiles on two pieces of wood. It was a challenging project since this was my first time tiling, and without a doubt my largest project to date. I had only wished I could have created the file also. I am going to be posting in the software forum later, asking how in the heck we go from a picture to creating a file like this. Anyways, please critique away and let me know any helpful pointers or tips that may help me in the future for similar projects.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Whether you created the file or not that looks fantastic, Stacey! You did a great job mating the pieces, too. I know they had to really like that. Good job!

David


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, that is AWESOME!! May be the nicest thing that I have ever seen made with a CNC.

There is definitely a learning curve with Aspire for doing something like that. Can I ask who made that file for you? 

Great job!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! An amazing job. As David said, joining the two pieces to get a seamless result was exceptionally well done.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Wow, that is AWESOME!! May be the nicest thing that I have ever seen made with a CNC.
> 
> There is definitely a learning curve with Aspire for doing something like that. Can I ask who made that file for you?
> 
> Great job!



I'm with you, Dave. I'd like to know who made the file!! He deserves an extra creamer with his coffee.

Very Very well done!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One of the better pieces I've seen posted so far. The two sections mated really well. Some nautical folks must be tickled with the result.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful work, Stacey. The finish turned out very well and I agree with the others about it looking seamless.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow, other than misspelling (Embassy) it looks great!!! 😉
You may not have Aspire modeling down yet but you've definitely got the machining all figured out. Hopefully I'll get there someday.....That's just Beautiful!!


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

The attention to detail is quite astonishing and I love the dark finish. Well done


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn! All the superlatives have been used...
That's exceptional, Stacey; a true piece of artwork!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Outstanding . I’m extremely impressed


----------



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you to all of you for the compliments. It was an extremely challenging project but in the end, extremely rewarding. Some of you have asked who did the file for this project and I used my go-to guy Alex A. I found him on Etsy and use him for all of the complicated files that I have had, this one being the largest thus far. He has created quite a few files for me. He gave me permission to mention his name and to post the link to his Etsy site. Hopefully it does not go against any rules. If it does, please let me know and I will promptly remove it. It is:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/CNCRouterFile


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Super impressive, Stacey.


----------



## Gio&Wood (May 5, 2019)

Wow & you created it on a relatively small cnc, so impressed!! looks fantastic!!


----------



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

I forgot to add the total dimensions of this project was 36" X 36".


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Stacey That is really a nice project. Don't feel bad about not having Aspire modeling figured out. It will take time and a lot of playing with the software to learn what you can do with model making.

You say you tiled this project with 4 tiles on two pieces of wood and the results show you have that part figured out. Great tiling job.

Great Project, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful job.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful piece. It did help the pattern is a great design but don't discount your skill with your cnc to make the project work. Beautiful finish.

Keep at learning the software. It will be worth all the time and effort if for no other reason than the fun of making whatever you want.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Showed this to co workers today. They were gobsmacked too . It’s sure amazing the ability of a cnc router table with the right vector and person running it .

What I’m liking the most is it’s only limited to your imagination. Sure hope I can swing one


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is amazing


----------

